# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  أرجووو الاجبة .. كلية الطب

## شعاع ساقط

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم .؟؟؟ وكل عام وانتو بخيير بمناسبة عيد الفطر 

بس عندي سؤاال وارجو من لديه فكره عن الموضووع ان يجيبني ... 
بدي سال عن التسجيل للطلبه غير الاردنيين في كلية الطب في الاردنيه !! هل مازال التسجيل الدولي لكلية الطب مفتووح ؟؟؟ يعني في قبوول لطلاب غير اردنيين في كلية الطب على حسابهم الخاص ؟؟؟؟ واذا في بتعرفوا كم المقاعد لطلاب الدولي ؟؟ والمعدل الادنى كم لطلبة الدولي في الطب  ؟؟؟

علما باني طلبة سعودية .. ادرس التوجيهي في الاردن 


بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اللي بعرف يجااوب وشكرا لكم

----------

